# Carolina Cast Pro 12 ft 3-7 Oz Casting Rod



## rldutton (Apr 23, 2009)

Rod is a casting rod . Excellent condition , only used a few times.
190 dollars total including shipping. Call 256-466-9485


----------



## rldutton (Apr 23, 2009)

Please close rod has sold for asking price


----------

